# New to sailing on Long Island



## brooksde (Aug 30, 2017)

Selling my power boat and looking for my first sailboat. Can't wait to get involved in the sailing community here on Long Island and meeting new friends here.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Where will you keep the boat? I'm in Glen Cove.


----------



## brooksde (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm in East Patchogue. If I really get into sailing I may move whatever sailboat I buy to the north shore.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

The Long Island sound is better than the great south bay. 

North of Patchogue would be Port Jefferson, or Mt. Sinai (my harbor). 

Let me know if you want more info.

Barry


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard,
Agree, Long Island sound is where you want to be, and Mt Sinai and Port Jeff good harbors.
I sail the western sound Manhasset bay area, but will be cruising out that way very shortly.
What boat, size you thinking about? Good time of year to be looking to buy.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Youn might consider keeping the boat at the East End... There are no LI harbors between Port Jef and Mattituck is is just a channel really. CT side has harbors but no really good anchorages w/ accessible towns north of Suffolk. Sure there are some... like Thimbles but there are no shore services at all or Bridgeport which is not very pretty. CTY side is rocky and has the Amtrack running along the shore... noise and when going up river you have bridges to get open.

East end offers lots of day sails to protected harbors... Dering, 3 Mile. Sag Harbor, Coecles... Greenport... short sails from one to the other. Circum nav around Shelter Island is a great day sail. You can anchor off Gardiners and go out to Montaulk. Then you have Block Island...a day sail, Fishers Island, Stonnington...Mystic...Watch Hill, Saybrook, Essex River... Old Lyme... Week end trips 

And about 60 Miles from Shelter Island you have Newport and the towns and Harbors of Narragansett bay... Bristol, Portsmouth, Jamestown, Old Greenwich... 3 day trips min

And beyond that... 100 miles from East end of LI you have Martha's Vineyard, The Elizabeth Islands, Cape Cod's south shore. Buzzards Bay 5-7 day trips.

You get better wind... some Ocean Sailing... protected sailing... and not a helluva lot of commercial traffic, But there are tankers and tows going down the Sound. You have the crazy Plum Gut and Race... and a few Ferries to deal with running between CT and BI and LI.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

That's why would be good to know size, type boat/sailing your thinking about, so we can decide where you should homeport your boat. lol...
...I mean advise you of your options...


----------



## brooksde (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm looking for a 22-27' O'Day or Catalina. I have the opportunity to buy a 25' Kelt that is currently located in our marina where I keep our powerboat but I haven't heard much positive feedback on the Kelt. Right now I'm learning sailing and live in Patchogue so the Great South Bay is the easiest.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

For the GSB, look for a boat with a shoal draft - keel/centerboard, wing, etc. It will greatly expand your options on where you can sail.


----------

